
Show HN: ReadersChatter – Come start a chatter on a book - santoshmaharshi
https://readerschatter.com/
======
vbsteven
Is there a way to use it without connecting to Twitter? I don’t have a twitter
account.

~~~
santoshmaharshi
Hey, thanks for your interest, sure would share the good update soon, it's on
the way.

~~~
billfruit
I think you could have waited till you got that ready before posting the link
on to HN, now most of the discussion here will be likely to be about the
Twitter login requirements.

~~~
santoshmaharshi
IMHO not the point. As there could be many options of doing a thing, and we
chose this. This is not about right or wrong. Both the options and there will
be many more. They are all good :-)

------
kieckerjan
Pity that you cannot get a preview without logging in. Judging by the other
comments this gripe is shared by many visitors. A pity for you that you have
to waste your moment in the HN limelight to get to this insight. I hope you
take it to heart.

~~~
santoshmaharshi
Hey - We do understand your point of view and of others on the thread. This is
our beta launch and as your will appreciate that many things are in WIP :-) Do
check user and book pages
[https://readerschatter.com/readerschatter](https://readerschatter.com/readerschatter)

BTW we will do some tests and arrive at more researched and tested home page.
As on the internet, many people do keep a login page like this. So its also a
matter of choice and we took that option for beta launch.

~~~
qnsi
But can you name one page that makes me login with twitter and asks for
permission to send tweets from my account and read my dms? Why do you need to
read my dms and write tweets in my name?

------
k_sze
Cool idea. One thing that’s annoying about dealing with books (not just this
platform in particular) is that there can be multiple editions of the same
book where the contents are essentially the same. This is especially true for
work that is really old or in the public domain. E.g. if I put “Romance of the
Three Kingdoms” in the search field, it turns up many different editions. I’m
not sure which conversation to join. I get the feeling that the
conversation/community might get fragmented all over the place.

Unfortunately I don’t have a real solution to this, short of crowdsourcing for
data entry to mark editions as equivalent and merge the conversations that
way.

~~~
santoshmaharshi
Very true. You seem to have worked on this :-) Trying to solve this problem.
Will try to post you.

~~~
k_sze
And then there's the question of whether you want to consider translations to
be equivalent.

------
chiefalchemist
I'm intrigued. But tell me more pleaae before I hand over my Twitter handle.

~~~
billfruit
Kind of annoying though, from the description it looked like something
interesting, but looks like you can even see a glimpse of anything unless you
login with Twitter.

Ideally some content/information/description should be shown to make the user
decide if it is worthwhile or not, but sadly it is not the case.

~~~
santoshmaharshi
Sure, noted. Please do try the link. Shows content to people if they lang on
book or a user page directly, instead of a home page
[https://readerschatter.com/readerschatter/](https://readerschatter.com/readerschatter/)

------
santoshmaharshi
Many thanks, HN Community for your good feedback, visits, and logins. We hit
it good today, We cant thank you enough today being Saturday. Do keep sharing
your feedback.

------
ai_ia
Getting 500 Error

~~~
santoshmaharshi
Sorry, checking it out.

------
pictur
500 server error

~~~
santoshmaharshi
Oh! Sorry, you had to see that. Getting it checked ASAP.

